# Upstate NY meet?



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

We should plan a meet upstate NY and into Lake George... Close enough for NJ guys too... Any suggestions. I m about 45 mins away and even the Speculator area 12164 is a very nice Adirondack town. ??????


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lake George meet would be awesome, I've been wanting to do some camping up there as well. Do you have any rental property or know any places that rent cabins or rooms for a weekend?

Perhaps July/August we could get something going


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Speculator is a very nice little town. A meet would be cool. My fiance has family that lives in Wells, so having a place to stay shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

lets see how many look interested and then we can plan further.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

Speculator is only about an hour drive for me. Would have to be summer 2012 at this point haha. And it is a nice area, been camping before in a campground there. Can't remember the name of the grounds, but it was fairly nice. Even Lake George would be nice.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe summer 2012. I'd be down for a weekend meet up in the 'Dacks.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm definetly in! spent this past weeknd up there it was great. Looking forward to hearing more about this!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

sbickmeyer said:


> Speculator is only about an hour drive for me. Would have to be summer 2012 at this point haha. And it is a nice area, been camping before in a campground there. Can't remember the name of the grounds, but it was fairly nice. Even Lake George would be nice.


 Moffit Beach Camp Grounds???

Are we going to wait or try and meet inspite of the winter?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait for the summer. Then everybody can enjoy the outdoors, and can camp without freezing. Besides, it's the holidays and nobody has a free second anymore.


----------



## Survivor058 (Oct 24, 2011)

if you guys wait till summer SYRACUSE!!!! will be in the house


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> Moffit Beach Camp Grounds???
> 
> Are we going to wait or try and meet inspite of the winter?


Yes! That's what it was haha. I don't remember there being a whole lot around town. It was a few years ago, but it was a small town.

I think Lake George would be great! I know there's a campground called Lake George Escape that has cabins for rent. No idea on prices. The site is actually a bit north of Lake George, maybe like 10min drive. A very nice campground, really more of a family kinda place, though.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

30 minuet drive for me would love to hit up a meet


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

i might be up for that, i'm just east of syracuse, would be nice to get out of town with the wife, meet some new folks, and have some beers around a campfire...


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

I think the Lake Luzerne area would be great! Pretty close to Lake George, and still in the Adirondacks.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I know I'm new to the forums but I'd love to meet up with fellow Cruze owners! Camping sounds great!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure if any meet in Lake George ever happened but right now it is beautiful up here. I'm about 30 min away but I'm up there all the time (my family owns a bakery right in town).


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

I am maybe 50 miles north of Lake George, about 20 miles north of Ticonderoga.


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

Did this get together ever happen?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I was reading the comments and was confused about the "2012 get together" comment lol. I would love to do something like that now


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

This particular meet never did come to fruition but several fellas met up at Watkins Glen race track and then we also have the Lordstown Ohio meet back in May. I am still very interested in doing something this if we put it together.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

See this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e.../24786-how-plan-regional-cruzetalk-meets.html


----------

